# Catholic End Times fiction



## Scott (May 26, 2006)

Did you guys know that there is Catholic end times fiction? An example is Father Elijah, which I understand is supposed to be one of the better written ones.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2006)

The Mormons have Battlestar Galactica  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlestar_Galactica_(2004_TV_series)#The_Gods_of_Kobol


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 27, 2006)

I've heard there is an excerpt where there are suddenly empty cars with Rosary Beads hanging from the rear view mirror!

Pray to Mary! Don't get LEFT BEHIND!!


----------

